

Tvshowsapp: Easiest way to download your favorite shows automatically..shhh - bhaveshdhupar
http://tvshowsapp.com/

======
ecaroth
Damn.. was excited about this until I saw it was mac only. I used to use RSS
subscriptions for torrent but those went the way of the buffalo a while ago...
so now i'm forced to do it manually every day.

~~~
rrival
Take a look at SickBeard + SABnzbd+

------
erode
I don't understand why this exists when SickBeard is much better and is
written in Python with a web interface so it's platform independent.

------
jerf
This is on HN because...?

------
thibaut_barrere
(I live outside the US) I wonder: are these downloads legal? Or some, maybe?

------
lewisflude
Thanks for this!

